# Freitags wurden / wurde oft kein Fleisch, sondern Fisch und Eiergerichte gegessen.



## Lucia_zwl

Hi, could someone please help to explain the use of "wurden" in the following sentence?



> Freitags wurden in katholischen Gegenden oft kein Fleisch, sondern Fisch und Eiergerichte gegessen.


This is from a textbook ("Stichwort Deutsch") which I learnt a long time ago, and now I want to review it by myself.
I know it's a passive sentence and the subject is "Fleisch", isn't it? However, I don't understand why it's "wurden" but not "wird". Is this past tense, then why not "wurde"?

Danke im Voraus!

EDIT: Well, I was blind... "kein Fleisch, sondern Fisch und Eiergerichte" is underlined, so this should be the subject, or at least "Fisch und Eiergerichte". Please confirm.


----------



## perpend

There's a bit of an ellipsis, in my opinion ... (*es*)

*Es *wurden freitags kein Fleisch in katholischen Gegenden ... gegessen.

EDIT: "wurde" is better. I see your point.


----------



## Demiurg

There's at least one plural subject: "Eiergerichte":

_Freitags wurden Eiergerichte gegessen._

or in regular word order (subject first):

_Eiergerichte wurden freitags gegessen._

And yes, "wurden" is 3rd person, plural, past tense (preterite).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> There's a bit of an ellipsis, in my opinion ... (*es*)
> 
> *Es *wurden freitags kein Fleisch in katholischen Gegenden ... gegessen.


I don't think _es_ is left out. If, however, the word order is such that there's no part of the sentence left in first position, _es _​serves to keep the finite verb in second position.


----------



## perpend

Hi Schimmelreiter, Do you think "wurde" or "wurden" or "wird" would be correct? I think that's Lucia's question.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Thank you all for your replies! It's clear to me now that this is a past tense sentence and its subject is "kein Fleisch, sondern Fisch und Eiergerichte" (or at least "Fisch und Eiergerichte"), so it's 3rd person plural. Therefore, "wurden" is correct.


----------



## perpend

But the "sondern" throws things into a conundrum.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

It's plural, so it's _wurden_ or _werden_ (given the fact that there are still regions where the underlying religious rule is observed). As Lucia found the sentence in preterite in an old textbook of hers, however, it might be from a _singular-vs.-plural_ exercise, or from an exercise of reiterative adverbs of time _(freitags, morgens, etc.).


_Edit

Having reread Lucia's sentence a couple of times, I've come to understand perpend's


perpend said:


> conundrum.


perpend, you obviously link the finite verb to singular _kein Fleisch _and, after _sondern_, assume an ellpsis of _es wurden/werden:

__Freitags *wurde/wird* in katholischen Gegenden oft kein Fleisch, sondern *(es wurden/werden) *Fisch und Eiergerichte gegessen.

_I believe that this is a valid interpretation. Hence, anything goes: _wird/wurde/werden/wurden.__


_


----------



## Liam Lew's

To my mind, the sentence is poorly written. At the first attempt I wasn't able read the sentence without stopping and getting struck by some kind of oddity. I also link the verb to "kein Fleisch". "wurden" and "wurde" sound completely off to me, if there were no other changes in the sentence.

All would be fine if the sentence read: Freitags wurde in katholischen Gegenden oft kein Fleisch (gegessen), sondern es wurden Fisch und Eiergerichte gegessen.


----------



## berndf

Liam Lew's said:


> To my mind, the sentence is poorly written. At the first attempt I wasn't able read the sentence without stopping and getting struck by some kind of oddity.


Yes, the same happened to me.


----------



## ablativ

The sentence would be perfectly correct if they (the authors of the textbook) had written:

Freitags wurden in katholischen Gegenden oft keine Fleisch-, sondern Fisch- und Eiergerichte gegessen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> The sentence would be perfectly correct if they (the authors of the textbook) had written:
> 
> Freitags wurden in katholischen Gegenden oft keine Fleisch-, sondern Fisch- und Eiergerichte gegessen.


I couldn't agree more.

The underlying issue remains unresolved, though. Does anyone know of any pertinent rule? The topic is obviously _number congruence_ (Is this the right term?)

May I say that what difficulties I have are not only related to _nicht sondern_ but also to _oder. _(_Mehrere kleine Fraktionen oder eine große Fraktion kann/können einen Untersuchungsausschuss beantragen. _If, however, you reverse the sequence of nouns, moving the one in plural closer to the finite verb, the latter only seems natural if in plural too: _Eine große Fraktion oder mehrere kleine Fraktionen __können einen Untersuchungsausschuss beantragen._)

If, indeed, there is a rule, I believe it applies to both _nicht sondern_ and _oder.



_Edit
Probably I'm wrong because _oder_ is a different story since we might have to distinguish between inclusive and exclusive _oder._


----------



## perpend

"nicht sondern" kommt im OP nicht vor.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Does anyone know of any pertinent rule? The topic is obviously _number congruence_ (Is this the right term?)



_(Kongruenzregel II für Subjekte mit gereihten Subjektteilen)_
a) Die Reihung gilt gesamt als Plural, das finite Verb steht daher ebenfalls im Plural. (source: German language and usage)

If you consider _"kein" noun, "sondern" noun "und" noun​_ a Reihung, it must be 'wurden' (plural).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> "nicht sondern" kommt im OP nicht vor.


_kein/keine sondern_ is a special case of _nicht sondern_: negation + _​sondern_


----------



## manfy

Sorry guys, aber das kann nicht ganz stimmen!

Vergleiche:
"Es wird heute kein Fleisch gegessen, sondern nur Kartoffeln." 
bzw: "Es werden heute nur Kartoffeln gegessen und kein Fleisch." 

Damit sollte die grammatische Grundregel recht klar sein...! Somit ist die OP ein gutes Beispiel für falsche Flexion, wenn auch fast verständlich!


----------



## perpend

Ich kann das OP nicht für falsch finden, manfy. Schwimmt irgendwo im Meer.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Sorry guys, aber das kann nicht ganz stimmen!
> 
> Vergleiche:
> "Es wird heute kein Fleisch gegessen, sondern nur Kartoffeln."
> bzw: "Es werden heute nur Kartoffeln gegessen und kein Fleisch."
> 
> Damit sollte die grammatische Grundregel recht klar sein...! Somit ist die OP ein gutes Beispiel für falsche Flexion, wenn auch fast verständlich!



Which leads me to the conclusion that


ablativ said:


> If you consider _"kein" noun, "sondern" noun "und" noun​_ a Reihung, it must be 'wurden' (plural).


does not apply. So does only _und_ constitute a _Reihung_ while _or _and _nicht sondern_​ don't?


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> So does only _und_ constitute a _Reihung_ while _or _and _nicht sondern_​ don't?


I fear, it's not quite that easy!

Umformung:
"Nicht Fleisch wird heute gegessen, sondern Kartoffeln."
"Nicht Fleisch sondern Kartoffeln werden heute gegessen."

cf. "Nicht Kartoffeln sondern Fleisch wird heute gegessen."

So I guess, this is a case of 'close binding', i.e. you tie your verb to the closest suitable noun or noun phrase and inflect it accordingly.
In the OP that would be "Fleisch" (masc., sing.) and I consider the injection with 'sondern' as grammatically irrelevant.



perpend said:


> Ich kann das OP nicht für falsch finden, manfy. Schwimmt irgendwo im Meer.


Because of my comparative examples, the OP sounds grammatically wrong to me! But I admit that this sort of expression is common - especially in spoken language - because the speaker often makes a stronger mental connection with another part of the speech (in this case plural 'Fisch und Eiergerichte') than the grammar demands. Nevertheless, this is grammatically wrong - or at least questionable!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Plus:

_Heute *wird* Fleisch *oder* Kartoffeln gegessen.

_Correct?

Or does it also depend on whether _oder _​is inclusive or exclusive?


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Plus:
> 
> _Heute *wird* Fleisch *oder* Kartoffeln gegessen.
> _


Excellent point! That's proving my theory from above. 
I would say it the same way. But if you turn it around it becomes:
_Heute *werden* Kartoffeln *oder* Fleisch gegessen. (_And in my opinion that's due to 'close binding')

But you also have to look at inclusive/exclusive; because with 'und' the phrase '_Fleisch *und* Kartoffeln' _becomes a collection, i.e. plural, and therefore I'd say:
_Heute *werden* Fleisch *und* Kartoffeln gegessen. = Heute *werden* Kartoffeln *und* Fleisch gegessen.
_oder auch:_ Heute *werden* Fleisch *und* Gemüse gegessen. _(beides ist Singular, aber in Verbindung wird's zum Plural)

Letzteres wird umgangssprachlich aber auch oft als "_Heute *wird* Fleisch *und* Gemüse gegessen._" ausgedrückt. (und es klingt hier auch nicht wirklich falsch!!)


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> Letzteres wird umgangssprachlich aber auch oft als "_Heute *wird* Fleisch *und* Gemüse gegessen._" ausgedrückt. (und es klingt hier auch nicht wirklich falsch!!)



Ist es wohl auch nicht, denn das ist der Singularis materialis. Siehe hier (Wikipedia) und hier (Zwiebelfisch).


----------



## Gernot Back

Liam Lew's said:


> To my mind, the sentence is poorly written.


I don't think so at all.

We are dealing with a multiple subject here, partly in the plural, partly in the singular. Now, we have two options:


to consider it as a plural, since even if the two parts of the subject were in the singular, it would be plural looking at the complete subject.
to consider it as a singular, since the one part that is closest to the verb is singular.
Both ways of looking at it are perfectly correct!

http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...son/ProblemNum.html#Anchor-Mehrteiliges-11481


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> I don't think so at all.
> 
> We are dealing with a multiple subject here, partly in the plural, partly in the singular. Now, we have two options:
> 
> 
> to consider it as a plural, since even if the two parts of the subject were in the singular, it would be plural looking at the complete subject.
> to consider it as a singular, since the one part that is closest to the verb is singular.
> Both ways of looking at it are perfectly correct!
> 
> http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...son/ProblemNum.html#Anchor-Mehrteiliges-11481


Two native speakers having participated in this thread testified that that they "got stuck" in the middle while reading the sentence. If at least some educated native speakers have problems reading and understanding such a relatively short sentence fluently, it *is* poorly written. Quoting a million grammar rules won't change that.


----------

